

Honda builds a 130 mph lawn mower - swamp40
http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013/07/18/honda-builds-130-mph-lawn-mower/

======
NatW
Please consider not linking to Fox News when there is a decent alternative
site. Here is one:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23342347](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23342347)

~~~
jebblue
What's wrong with Fox News? How is the site you listed more "decent"? Please
describe "decent" as you understand that term? My sense is that your comment
is snipey, snarky, snobby, snooty and snotty.

~~~
jessaustin
Yeah I'm pretty sure that even though BBC have been doing it longer, Fox News
are just as good at regurgitating a press release as the Beeb are.

~~~
CrazedGeek
At the very least, I'd rather give eyeballs/ad revenue to an organization that
hasn't affected the political climate in the United States as negatively as
Fox News has.

~~~
jebblue
Fox News reports reality unlike all the other American news outfits and the
BBC? Liberal, not as bad as the likes of NBC, PBS or NPR though.

------
coffeeyesplease
This would make for a very short The Straight Story
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0166896/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0166896/)

------
rickdale
Though this sounds really cool, its not feasible. Going that fast would
definitely tear up the lawn just as much as it mowed it. Plus, its dangerous
to ride that fast. You really only need so much speed.

But I would love to see X-Games Lawn Mowers. People on 130mph lawn mowers
cutting grass the fastest.

~~~
sbierwagen
It's a 130 mile per hour lawnmower.

I believe "not feasible" was pretty well implied.

~~~
reeses
And if that didn't tip you off, "Top Gear" should have driven it home.

